# C-section & lysis of adhesions



## sukheshini (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Friends
please suggest.

Our OB/GYN performed C-section and also lysed pelvic adhesions which took extra time, is it appropriate to code lysis of adhesions separately or do i need to append 22 modifier to CPT 59510.


Thanks
Sukheshini


----------



## BarbSlattery (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi I use the 59515 for the c-section and the 58740 with a modifier -59 seems to work for us!


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 7, 2009)

I use -22


----------



## foxxy71 (Oct 27, 2009)

i use 22
58740 is to restore fertility


----------

